# Is this termite damage?



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Imo, that does not look like termite damage, just a piece of aged wood that has dried up and fell off. Looks like a strip of subflooring that has a knot running down the edge of it dried up and is falling off. No biggy.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

IMO, that doesn't look like termite damage, just a piece of bark left on the edge of the board that dried and fell down.

Not sure where you are, different types of termites, but subterranean termites will build mud tunnels otherwise stay out of sight.

Bud

LOL, jmon, same time and same wording


----------



## RanK2 (Feb 19, 2020)

jmon said:


> Imo, that does not look like termite damage, just a piece of aged wood that has dried up and fell off. Looks like a strip of subflooring that has a knot running down the edge of it dried up and is falling off. No biggy.


What he said.


----------



## bobhammer (Jun 17, 2020)

Termites do damage gradually over a spread out area. This doesn't appear to be eaten away at to me. You can always get it checked but I don't think you have to worry about it.


----------

